# Dark Flying Crank Ghost



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey everyone, been awhile since I've posted but I'm definitely still haunting! Just wanted to show everyone a new crank ghost that I came up with. I'm using a windshield wiper motor and speed control to run it on. The rig he is setup on is pretty overkill but you do what you can.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Very spectral :biggrinkin: Ghosts and skellies, oh my!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is one solid rig:jol:

The crank ghost and projection make for a nice combination.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice set-up!


----------



## Pedagog (Oct 23, 2016)

That's great, excellent inspiration


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Very eerie,like it a lot


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

Cool and creepy!


----------

